# Lizards > Chameleons >  Ambilobe Panther Chameleon

## Phuong Conway

Got to photograph my friend's gorgeous male chameleon recently! Look how gorgeous! He is extremely friendly and doesn't mind being handled. Does anyone have any mean chameleons? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (03-22-2017),_FollowTheSun_ (01-27-2019),_tttaylorrr_ (03-07-2017)

----------


## Ax01

nice pix, awesome animal. i don't own any but Chameleon's always seem pretty chill.

BTW: are u ReptileExperts/Cody's wifey? welcome!

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Beautiful photo! I have an Ambilobe Panther Chameleon and he isn't mean, but he is a bit of a grouch and takes some coaxing to get him out. Once he is out he is fine. But he is definitely a master of the judgey side eye (from all angles).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## StillBP

I used to raise Panthers.  I had ambilobe and tamatave ( mind if I spelled it wrong it's very late). Most of mine were sweet. But I had a male ambilobe we called misterio he was stunning and the nastiest animal I have to this day ever met.  He would chase you trying to bite. Never knew why. But refused to breed him because of it

Very nice photo of your friends. Reminds me of my chameleons.  I miss them.

----------

